# Indians in Maadi,Cairo



## Thomas Chacko (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

I'm Thomas from Bangalore. I'm in Maadi since last 3 days. Not seen any Indians here. If any Indians around pls call me on damn bored here..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Thomas welcome to the forum

This is the Indian women Association phone number.. 01003309229or 01225413434 they may be able to point you in the right direction. 
Maiden


----------



## Thomas Chacko (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Maiden, Thanks for the quick response.. Let me try calling the numbers...Regards, Thomas


----------



## Thomas Chacko (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Maiden, 

Seems the association is not very active... They meet only during occasions...If any other Indian contacs, pls do let me know...

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Thomas...I know it's nice mixing with your own nationality...but maybe you'd make more friends if you befriended other nationalities....
Egypt is a very culturally diverse place, with expats of all kinds.
It might relieve your boredom.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This forum is not for natives of Egypt to try and contact expats...If an expat wants to meet local citizens it is easily done.. just go out in the street and say hello. I will delete all contact posts and infract. 

Maiden


----------

